# Where are the M57 engines manufactured?



## lep335d (Jun 30, 2010)

Just curious, I thought I read somewhere all 335d engines (M57) are manufactured at the BMW Steyr Plant in Austria. However I noticed my 335d window sticker (aka Monroney sticker) claims country of origin for the engine is Germany?

Thanks,
lep335d


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Parts could very well be Germany and assembled in Aus.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Edit: It is the M57, looks like the 330d uses the N57 and probably they F10 335d will use the N57...


----------



## lep335d (Jun 30, 2010)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> Parts could very well be Germany and assembled in Aus.


You might be right, the "Country of Origin" requirement seems to allow for some flexibility for customs purposes. http://law.justia.com/us/cfr/title49/49-6.1.2.3.48.html#49:6.1.2.3.48.0.7.8

(e) The country of origin of each engine and the country of origin of each transmission is the country which contributes the greatest amount of value added to that item of equipment (the U.S. and Canada are treated separately).


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

BMW Power said:


> Edit: It is the M57, looks like the 330d uses the N57 and probably they F10 335d will use the N57...


Yep. M57 has been around since ~1999 and has been used in every 6 cylinder diesel since then. The new 330d (E90) has that new block (N57 as you say) but I don't know if it's also ALUSIL. Probably is.

Link for an ALUSIL engine block manufacturer in DE: http://www.kspg-ag.de/pdfdoc/kspg_produktbroschueren/a_audi_zkg_e.pdf


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

With the EU, does it really matter any more?:dunno:

Look at the Airbus, parts of it are manufactured all over Europe and then assembled in France I think. What would be the country of origin? France?


----------

